# who's more popurail?



## darkeralan88 (Jul 30, 2011)

Me and my friends do comics, so i like to know is in the sonic world, who the star girl every one likes?

A.Fem Tails B. fem sonic C. fem Knuckles

rouge the bat

princess sally

bunny robbot

cream the bunny

amy rose

maria robotnik

Fiona Fox

Barby Koala

blaze the cat

Wave the Swallow

Tikal the Echidna


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2011)

what is this I don't even


----------



## Deo (Jul 30, 2011)

Nipples the Enchilada


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 30, 2011)

No.
Just.
No.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 30, 2011)

Popurail?

What?


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2011)

Welp, I guess the saturday morning entertainment has arrived
Who wants candy?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 30, 2011)

When in doubt, the only answer is:

42.

Now if only I could find out what the question was.


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2011)

I like "rouge" the bat because it reminds me of rouge2


----------



## RedSavage (Jul 30, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2011)

Vote number two for Nipples the Enchilada


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Popurail? It's the name of a Japanese high-speed train made only for celebrities and the rich so that they can get in and out of Tokyo without having to touch the salarymen and perverts that use the Shin-kansen line.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 30, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> When in doubt, the only answer is:
> 
> 42.
> 
> Now if only I could find out what the question was.



What do you get if you multiply six by nine?

Oh wait, you mean the thread?  I don't know.  It's about as coherent as a Lynch film.


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> What do you get if you multiply six by nine?



54 :V


----------



## Zydala (Jul 30, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> What do you get if you multiply six by nine?
> 
> Oh wait, you mean the thread?  I don't know.  It's about as coherent as a Lynch film.



That part of the book made me so upset when I was younger. I was like "six times nine isn't 54 WHAT IS THIS THE JOKE IS RUINED what is wrong with you Douglas Adams!!"


... I really got nothing on the subject at hand though :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 30, 2011)

What is this, I don't even...

But I can't say I know the series well enough to help decide.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 30, 2011)

Popurail is now defined as the inverse of popular, by my decree.
Phoning Oxford as we speak.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jul 31, 2011)

While the question makes very little sense, I assume you're asking who we'd like best out of your list. So, that in mind, I'd have to vote rouge the bat cause she pisses Knuckles off and embarrasses him often, and knuckles is hilarious and cute when he's pissed or embarrassed. XD


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly that Rouge the Bat is the coolest because she can make Knuckles angry. Now, if you'll excuse me, I've got some office women and schoolgirls in sailor costumes to touch in inappropriate ways on the Popurail.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jul 31, 2011)

And while we're on the subject of knuckles and rouge allow me to share this epic picture of knuckles perving lmao. http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llu9xtQ5qt1qkw35to1_500.jpg Total boob stare! lmfao I wonder if I could be any more immature right now XD


----------



## Smelge (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread made me so angry, I went outside and murdered my cat.

This is your fault, OP. YOUR. FAULT.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 31, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> While the question makes very little sense, I assume you're asking who we'd like best out of your list. So, that in mind, I'd have to vote rouge the bat cause she pisses Knuckles off and embarrasses him often, and knuckles is hilarious and cute when he's pissed or embarrassed. XD


 


ryanleblanc said:


> And while we're on the subject of knuckles and rouge allow me to share this epic picture of knuckles perving lmao. http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llu9xtQ5qt1qkw35to1_500.jpg Total boob stare! lmfao I wonder if I could be any more immature right now XD



are you actually being serious about this


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jul 31, 2011)

Sure I am. Lol, why not be serious? This is a topic I like after all. Besides the question is kinda understandable if you look at it closer and ignore the popurail thing. So I figured it was worth answering just for the fun of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2011)

What's more popurail?

Bob the train.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> What's more popurail?
> 
> Bob the train.



What about Thomas the Train? Isn't he like the most famous train ever?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 1, 2011)

Never heard of the word "popurail" before...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 1, 2011)

Uhh... Wut.

Stop necro'ing people!


----------

